# A Blood Angel Project Log



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

hi all 
I'm doing an blood angel successor chapter called the fists of Sanguine 

I've got to paint 
HQ
1 Librarian 

Troops
10 Tactical marines
8 assault marines
10 from Death company

Elites 
1Furioso Dreadnought 
1Drop pod 

5Sanguinary guard

1Chaplain 

Fast attack
1Baal Predator 

Heavy support
1Storm raven 

If I decided to the painting challenge some of the army wil on there,so look out on there as well









Im not that great of a painter so went for a easy scheme of krone red ands creaming skull if you have any thing to ask or want to give me some advise just let me know.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

No replies, well I'm going to do an update anyway 
So over the weekend I got most of my tactical marines done.only toke one photo.










Stay tune folks


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey revilo

Its a good color scheme and its nice to see you have gone down the DIY route. I'm no expert on lists but it seems to be a good mix of CC and shooting but still flavorful with the BA gene seed in mind.

Quick question - whats the thought behind having the Dread in a pod? Surely it would be better to put it in the SR with either the DC or AM and have the Tacticals in the DP maybe?

I like the mixed shoulder pads you have used on the meltagunner. Have you though about what you will do for basing?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There are others that might argue with me but the one thing that has improved my painting is washes. The ability to put some shading in the hollows of a model really helps show the detail and give it a more realistic look. Get a piece of a model like an arm that you are not going to use, give it a coat of the screaming skull you have used and then hit it with one of the brown washes, agrax earthshade, ogryn flesh or something like that and see if you like the effect. I found they worked wonders for me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> There are others that might argue with me but the one thing that has improved my painting is washes. The ability to put some shading in the hollows of a model really helps show the detail and give it a more realistic look. Get a piece of a model like an arm that you are not going to use, give it a coat of the screaming skull you have used and then hit it with one of the brown washes, agrax earthshade, ogryn flesh or something like that and see if you like the effect. I found they worked wonders for me.


What shaan said, washes really helped me out as well. I love the things!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely washes,they make a big difference.

Brave choice going with white, it is a hard colour to get right but you're doing a pretty good job so far. 

Also I'd add a little bit of black here and there as it makes a great contrast, maybe black weapons ?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Really fascinating color scheme. I would agree with the idea of contrast: you might want to keep the helmets red/yellow respectively and then make maybe the shoulder pads, or as magpie said the guns black.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

im not very good at painting either im what you class as a lazy paint if the model looks good from a distance then its good to me. 
i agree with the others though simple wash would do you the world of good and if you really want to make them pop a little more once youe washed them and they have dried just go back with a little of the original paint and go over some of higher areas.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Hey revilo
> 
> Its a good color scheme and its nice to see you have gone down the DIY route. I'm no expert on lists but it seems to be a good mix of CC and shooting but still flavorful with the BA gene seed in mind.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about doing a desert bases.I do run my dred in the pod. I have forgot to mention I've got another dred for 2000points which will be stormravened 



shaantitus said:


> There are others that might argue with me but the one thing that has improved my painting is washes. The ability to put some shading in the hollows of a model really helps show the detail and give it a more realistic look. Get a piece of a model like an arm that you are not going to use, give it a coat of the screaming skull you have used and then hit it with one of the brown washes, agrax earthshade, ogryn flesh or something like that and see if you like the effect. I found they worked wonders for me.


I will try that thanks 


Jacobite said:


> What shaan said, washes really helped me out as well. I love the things!





Magpie_Oz said:


> Definitely washes,they make a big difference.
> 
> Brave choice going with white, it is a hard colour to get right but you're doing a pretty good job so far.
> Thanks I though it was cream colour.i thought of the colour scheme before the new paint range came out.
> ...


I will give that go 



JAMOB said:


> Really fascinating color scheme. I would agree with the idea of contrast: you might want to keep the helmets red/yellow respectively and then make maybe the shoulder pads, or as magpie said the guns black.


Thanks for comment .i thought I do something differnet color wise 




> Ring Master "Honka";1361125]im not very good at painting either im what you class as a lazy paint if the model looks good from a distance then its good to me.
> i agree with the others though simple wash would do you the world of good and if you really want to make them pop a little more once youe washed them and they have dried just go back with a little of the original paint and go over some of higher areas.



Well i think it is clear what I have to do Add washes.i try that when I'm next painting


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi folks. 

Brought these a while ago


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Ill be watching how you do your sanguinary guard. Im doing some at the moment in a khaki instead of bronze. Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------

